# REC - Morning Glory Muffins (TNT)



## SierraCook (Mar 31, 2006)

This recipe was originally posted by HanArt.  Kadesma has tried them and she says they turn out very moist and not too sweet.  

*MORNING GLORY MUFFINS*

2 cups all purpose flour
1 1/4 cups sugar
2 teaspoons cinnamon
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups shredded carrots
1 1/2 cups shredded apples
3/4 cup coconut
1/2 cup chopped pecans
3 eggs, beaten
1 cup vegetable oil (I use peanut or canola)
1 teaspoon vanilla

IN medium bowl combine flour, sugar, cinnamon, baking powder, and salt. IN separate bowl toss together carrots, apples, coconut, and pecans. Stir in eggs, oil, and vanilla. 

ADD wet mixture to dry and stir until blended. 

FILL tins 3/4 full and bake 18-20 minutes in 375 degree oven. Makes 12 large muffins or 18 regular size muffins (not mini).


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2006)

I made these muffins yesterday..Recipe makes 18 reg. size muffins..I now have 3 left  They are really wonderful. DH said they were good enough to frost and use as a cupcake!! This is a "keeper"

kadesma


----------



## corazon (Mar 31, 2006)

Do you use sweetened coconut? What kind of apples do you generally use? Grannies? Are these muffins sweet?  Looks similar to a 4 layer carrot cake I made for dh's b-day.  But he said it was too sweet, too salty & too lemony...


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Do you use sweetened coconut? What kind of apples do you generally use? Grannies? Are these muffins sweet? Looks similar to a 4 layer carrot cake I made for dh's b-day. But he said it was too sweet, too salty & too lemony...


Cora, the muffins are sweet, and I used the sweetened coconut, but I think unsweetened would work better if you want it less sweet. The muffins are sweet but not overly sweet. I used  1 granny and one arkansaw black and one pink lady all were smaller apples.The muffins aren't salty nor is there any lemon. I prefer a less sweet muffin or even desserts and these were just right for me.

kadesma


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow these sound good!!!Anything with coconut to me sounds good!!!


----------



## middie (Apr 1, 2006)

These sound so good. Think I'll have to make them.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 14, 2007)

I had lost this recipe when my computer died last fall.  I had forgotten that I had posted it on DC!!  It is a great recipe and is very good using half whole wheat and AP flours.


----------

